# Give Posh a "C" give her a "G" ...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

give her a "CGC!"

Well, we didn't make it to last week's CGC test. However, we did make it today!!!

I thought, "Hmm....maybe we should just give it a go and try for our CGC...?"

Sure enough, we passed with flying colors!!!!

Posh now has her first "letters" behind her name, and now is Picosa's Posh Panache CGC!!!!!! 

What made it even more of a special moment? Her dear breeder Char Renslow was there, and her lovely "Tina" also got her CGC.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go, Posh and Amy!!! :clap2: Congratulations!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Amy and Posh!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome Amy! Congrats to you and Posh!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! How old is Posh, and what is involved with getting their CGC?

Sheri


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*WOW!!! Congrats to Posh and Amy!! * :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! You go girl.:whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:whoo: :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooray for Amy and Posh. Welcome to the CGC Club!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job Amy and Posh! Hopefully there are many more titles to come pushing that CGC back!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sheri, actually, if truth be known CGC is pretty easy because they really really want you to pass!  Yesterday everyone did pass, but we were a room full of havanese! 

You basically just need to have your dog not freak out and try to attack or bite the tester, other dog, other people. Kimberly has a great thread on tips for getting your CGC. I'll try and find it if you can't!

It is fun to see just how well behaved and confident these guys are. I know that we, the handlers, were much more nervous!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How wonderful, you both should be so proud.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's awesome, Amy! Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Posh and Amy :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's the great thread started by Kimberly on tips for getting your CGC. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=canine+good+citizen+test


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Amy, I've already started reading!

Sheri


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Way to Go Posh!!! Congratulations Amy! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

much congratulations to Posh and you!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay Posh! Way to go


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Gooooooo POSH!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats!!! Way to go Posh


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how cool is that?! Congratulations Amy and Posh!! :whoo:

A room full of Havs? How many were there? I thought you lived in the middle of nowhere without any other Havs around! lol


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Amy and Posh! Yes, I'm interested too how you had a room full of Havs. In Maddie's test, she had mostly huge dogs which made it a challenge to do the "meet and greet" part. Maddie was o.k. with it, but our partner had a very aggressive large dog (he didn't pass). He was great with people, but didn't like other dogs. He actually tried to get to her when she was in the sit position while I was shaking his owner's hand. Fortunately, the owner blocked his attempt to get to Maddie, and Maddie never broke her sit. Just my luck to get the aggressive dog as our partner for the test. But having a group of smaller dogs would be ideal. 

A huge congratulations to both of you on a job well done! Go Amy and Posh! :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: YAHOO POSH!!!! JOB WELL DONE !!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy and Posh...you two girls rock !!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay Amy and Posh! Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations Posh and Amy!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I do Marj!!! I drove about an hour or so east "to the big metropolis!" The "local" Havanese Club, St. Croix Valley Havanese, was having a Fall Fun Match. I am not currently a member, but am interested in being one...although, I won a lot of prizes at the raffle at the end of the day, so maybe they don't want me...:suspicious: They had someone come and do the CGC testing towards the end of the day. So, yeah, I had the best of situations, my meet and greets were with havanese...when my mom took the test there were a few dog aggressive ones there as well which made her even more nervous. Those few were probably the only ones who didn't pass!
> 
> I did get to meet a JoLain puppy named "Chanel" that Posh's breeder Char is "running on." She is somewhat related to Posh, Chanel's daddy is Posh's grandpa. JoLain is the breeder of Melissa Miller's Stogie and Goldie. *Chanel is adorable, and the first black Havanese I've had the honor of troubleshooting the "inside" photo shoot with. Yep, it's hard!* I'll attach a few shots of her, as I really hope Char wouldn't mind...I am almost certain this is JoLain's Blackberry Pearl?!


Oh, Amy! Now you've felt my pain!!! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally Leslie!!! It's not an easy feat, but man, I do love those little black satin babies! I might need one of those....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the photos, Amy! Posh is a good girl!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Amy! You have done so well with Posh. You should get the CGC certificate in your name too! LOL

I love the pictures. You're obviously enjoying going through the test with her. The kiss reward photo is priceless.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You go Miss Posh!
Beauty and Brains too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What wonderful pictures, so nice someone took them! And, both you _and_ Posh are absolutely lovely!

Congrats, again!
Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally got back to this thread to see pictures and they are great! I too love the last one of Posh kissing you, Amy. You have every right to be proud, girl! I'm so glad you got a chance to go to a Hav club event. I'd imagine it would be a lot of fun. No Hav club anywhere near me at all! 

Yup, photographing black Hav faces isn't easy! Love your pics, though.


----------

